# marine salvage yards



## willworkforfish (Nov 28, 2009)

Just wondering if there are some salvage yards around the brunswick or sav. area. Down in FL there are some "you pull it" type boat yards with some great deals. I searched online but didn't really find anything. I'm looking for a poling platform for my boat for cheap haha any help would be great thanks guys


----------



## Nautical Son (Nov 28, 2009)

willworkforfish said:


> Just wondering if there are some salvage yards around the brunswick or sav. area. Down in FL there are some "you pull it" type boat yards with some great deals. I searched online but didn't really find anything. I'm looking for a poling platform for my boat for cheap haha any help would be great thanks guys



Check www.fishmaster.com for a platform they seem to have resonable prices...


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 28, 2009)

willworkforfish said:


> Just wondering if there are some salvage yards around the brunswick or sav. area. Down in FL there are some "you pull it" type boat yards with some great deals. I searched online but didn't really find anything. I'm looking for a poling platform for my boat for cheap haha any help would be great thanks guys



You try Bellamy's in Thomasville, he's got all kinds of stuff laying around.


----------



## brown518 (Nov 29, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## willworkforfish (Nov 29, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> You try Bellamy's in Thomasville, he's got all kinds of stuff laying around.



Actually my boat is there now getting a console put on it so i can drive standing.  I didnt even think to ask him.  His place is loaded with stuff and he knows where EVERYTHING is. Ill ask him when i pick it up.  thanks!


----------

